# Prada Re Edition



## Gigi_90

Anyone buy the new prada re-edition in the Saffiano leather?


----------



## Neillans

Not yet but I'm looking to get it I red. I tried the black nylon version and it drove me crazy as it seemed to attract dust. The Saffiano seems to be a much more practical and long lasting option IMHO.


----------



## yahoo33

Has anyone purchased the re-edition multi pouch yet? I'm curious what it looks like on someone.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I ordered the black re-edition in saffiano leather from an associate at Saks but it's taking forever to get to me.  I can post pictures and some info once I receive it!


----------



## Km2181

Finally received this beauty! I love it but go back and forth if I should’ve done the nylon style.


----------



## IntheOcean

Km2181 said:


> Finally received this beauty! I love it but go back and forth if I should’ve done the nylon style.
> 
> View attachment 4851705


Congrats! Personally, between the two versions, I'd go with the Saffiano. So I'd say you made the right choice


----------



## monthli

Anyone know where to get your hands on one of these now? The black version is sold out on the Prada store 

(Dumb question, but I'm new to buying bags, if the website still says "find in store" and has locations available, does that mean I can call someone to order it?)


----------



## cerulean blue

Yes! just call the boutique that still has the bag in stock and place a phone order. Just keep in mind the return policies are different for boutique purchases.


----------



## luxurylover7

I’ve been so intrigued by the re edition 2005 in saffiano!! How do you guys like it so far? Contemplating on ordering it! Also, I’ve seen the mini on the website and I’m curious to know if anyone has it?


----------



## monthli

luxurylover7 said:


> I’ve been so intrigued by the re edition 2005 in saffiano!! How do you guys like it so far? Contemplating on ordering it! Also, I’ve seen the mini on the website and I’m curious to know if anyone has it?
> View attachment 4884308
> View attachment 4884309



I'd also love to hear if anyone has the mini saffiano version! I'm stuck between the regular and the mini so I haven't pulled the trigger yet

(Part of me wants both because the mini comes in such cute colors!!)


----------



## mollylope

anyone else have experience w. this bag? I'm in love


----------



## My789$

Hi! Anyone knows how often does this bag become available online?
*Re-Edition nylon mini shoulder bag
I am searching for one in black or beige. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## shnxxxp

Km2181 said:


> Finally received this beauty! I love it but go back and forth if I should’ve done the nylon style.
> 
> View attachment 4851705



Hi! I'm wondering is the "PRADA" writing only on the side where the coin pouch is located, or the "PRADA" writings are all over the strap? Thank you so much!


----------



## cerulean blue

shnxxxp said:


> Hi! I'm wondering is the "PRADA" writing only on the side where the coin pouch is located, or the "PRADA" writings are all over the strap? Thank you so much!


The logo only appears once on one side of the strap. Great if you want a more subtle look, you can flip the strap so the logo faces inwards.



My789$ said:


> Hi! Anyone knows how often does this bag become available online?
> *Re-Edition nylon mini shoulder bag
> I am searching for one in black or beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007326
> *



Prada CS told me they won't be getting any in stock any time soon and they don't have an ETA on if or when they do. You may have better luck contacting Saks or Neimans


----------



## shnxxxp

cerulean blue said:


> The logo only appears once on one side of the strap. Great if you want a more subtle look, you can flip the strap so the logo faces inwards.



Thank you so much!
I found the Re-edition Saffiano 2005 with “PRADA” writings all over the strap, I don’t know whether if it’s another rare batch (since some Nylons 2005 have “PRADA” writings all over the strap) or should I be worried?❤


----------



## cerulean blue

shnxxxp said:


> Thank you so much!
> I found the Re-edition Saffiano 2005 with “PRADA” writings all over the strap, I don’t know whether if it’s another rare batch (since some Nylons 2005 have “PRADA” writings all over the strap) or should I be worried?❤
> View attachment 5062591



I've haven't seen a re-edition with logos all over the strap recently. There were several batches when it first came out where the strap had no logo on it at all. I do think, as you said, there was a limited batch where there are logos all over, but now the logo only appears once. I can confirm recent batches (like the pastel collection) only have the logo appear once.

Did you get this from Prada direct or an authorized retailer like Nordstrom/Saks, or did you get it resale? If it's the former, I wouldn't worry since it is a limited batch and pretty cool to own a limited batch. If it's the latter, you should post in the authentication thread to get an opinion:





						Authenticate This PRADA
					

I’m not an authenticator but I’ve done so much research on this particular bag and all the nylon ones I’ve looked up have Prada written on the crossbody strap. I’m sure it’s the same for this version. Zoom in on the website photos to double check.   NOTE: The PurseForum requests that only...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## shnxxxp

cerulean blue said:


> I've haven't seen a re-edition with logos all over the strap recently. There were several batches when it first came out where the strap had no logo on it at all. I do think, as you said, there was a limited batch where there are logos all over, but now the logo only appears once. I can confirm recent batches (like the pastel collection) only have the logo appear once.
> 
> Did you get this from Prada direct or an authorized retailer like Nordstrom/Saks, or did you get it resale? If it's the former, I wouldn't worry since it is a limited batch and pretty cool to own a limited batch. If it's the latter, you should post in the authentication thread to get an opinion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This PRADA
> 
> 
> I’m not an authenticator but I’ve done so much research on this particular bag and all the nylon ones I’ve looked up have Prada written on the crossbody strap. I’m sure it’s the same for this version. Zoom in on the website photos to double check.   NOTE: The PurseForum requests that only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thank you for your explanation, I did find some Re-edition 2005 nylons with writings all over the strap. I found this piece from a consignment store, everything looks perfect though. Thank you so much for your time & help. I will make sure to check the Authenticate Forum as well. Have a great day!


----------



## chaliyai

Hey  I'm relatively new to the forum and am about to gonna buy my first Prada nylon bag.

I'm currently debating between the re-edition 2000 and the re-edition 2005 (but the one with the thin shoulder leather strap only, not the chain & thicker crossbody strap)

any opinions or thoughts anyone - and maybe why?

are there any major differences in wear and tear (plastic zipper vs. metal zipper / nylon edges vs. saffiano edges) - or would your vote only be about appearance?


thank you lots


----------



## val0505

Hi! Just wondering if anyone would be able to help me. I got a Prada Re-edition in Leather Beige at Paris a few days ago with 1 Prada writing on the strap. I’m wondering how come the writing is at the back when you wear the strap? Most of the strap i saw, the writing is on the front side where the mini pouch hangs. And with this strap, the mini pouch can be hooked on the strap so it doesn’t dangle. Did they make a batch of strap this way? Thanks!


----------



## donut33

Hello, can someone who’s had this bag for awhile comment on its quality? does the chain tarnish easily and does the leather hold up with time? Thank you!


----------



## jelly-baby

chaliyai said:


> Hey  I'm relatively new to the forum and am about to gonna buy my first Prada nylon bag.
> 
> I'm currently debating between the re-edition 2000 and the re-edition 2005 (but the one with the thin shoulder leather strap only, not the chain & thicker crossbody strap)
> 
> any opinions or thoughts anyone - and maybe why?
> 
> are there any major differences in wear and tear (plastic zipper vs. metal zipper / nylon edges vs. saffiano edges) - or would your vote only be about appearance?
> 
> 
> thank you lots
> 
> View attachment 5091915
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091917



Did you buy one of these? I’ve just ordered the 2005 version after watching numerous YT videos. Hope I like it!


----------



## Fashion412

I just ordered the 2000 version as I wanted a casual nylon / fabric strap option to go with my winder athleisure wear, etc. Happy to share photos once I get it tomorrow!


----------



## jelly-baby

jelly-baby said:


> Did you buy one of these? I’ve just ordered the 2005 version after watching numerous YT videos. Hope I like it!



It arrived but has been returned.  Nothing wrong with the bag but so underwhelming for the price. I accept paying more for a designer name but honestly I would not pay 10% of the retail for this bag.  I kind of feel we are conned with bags that are under £1k.  You think you are getting a designer 'bargain' but I think the money is better spent by paying more for something better from the brand or buying cheaper and unbranded.


----------



## belle321

Hello! I was hoping someone who owns the re editions in nylon and saffiano could tell me how much they weigh? I tried to ask YouTubers but they dont reply to comments sadly

Im trying to decide between the two and weight id definitely a factor. Of course nylon will be lighter but i really like the longevity of the saffiano

appreciate the help thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

belle321 said:


> Hello! I was hoping someone who owns the re editions in nylon and saffiano could tell me how much they weigh? I tried to ask YouTubers but they dont reply to comments sadly
> 
> Im trying to decide between the two and weight id definitely a factor. Of course nylon will be lighter but i really like the longevity of the saffiano
> 
> appreciate the help thank you!


Both materials are quite sturdy. The saffiano is leather, so it would be heavier.  I don't have either one.


----------



## belle321

Prada Psycho said:


> Both materials are quite sturdy. The saffiano is leather, so it would be heavier.  I don't have either one.



hello, i meant actual weight like in grams, kg or lbs


----------



## Prada Psycho

belle321 said:


> hello, i meant actual weight like in grams, kg or lbs


Yes, I understood your question. I don't have either of those bags so I can't give you a weight on them.


----------



## Louboutin329

belle321 said:


> Hello! I was hoping someone who owns the re editions in nylon and saffiano could tell me how much they weigh? I tried to ask YouTubers but they dont reply to comments sadly
> 
> Im trying to decide between the two and weight id definitely a factor. Of course nylon will be lighter but i really like the longevity of the saffiano
> 
> appreciate the help thank you!


I don't have actual weights but I can assure you the nylon one is so light. I purchased one a few weeks ago. You don't feel like you have anything on when carrying it, even full of stuff.


----------



## Rydori

belle321 said:


> Hello! I was hoping someone who owns the re editions in nylon and saffiano could tell me how much they weigh? I tried to ask YouTubers but they dont reply to comments sadly
> 
> Im trying to decide between the two and weight id definitely a factor. Of course nylon will be lighter but i really like the longevity of the saffiano
> 
> appreciate the help thank you!



I have the saffiano and it’s incredibly light, when I wear it without the strap, it honestly feels like I’m barely carrying anything when empty. Without the straps, it’s 285 grams  Weight wise, I don’t think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## belle321

Rydori said:


> I have the saffiano and it’s incredibly light, when I wear it without the strap, it honestly feels like I’m barely carrying anything when empty. Without the straps, it’s 285 grams  Weight wise, I don’t think you have anything to worry about.


Oh thank you so much for weighing it!!!


----------



## Evie1989

Am I in the right place? If not, my apologies.
I am torn between 2 similar bags: Polène Béri (in lilac) and Prada re-edition 2006 (in black). Both are the same "dumpling"/crescent/round-with-attach-at-the-top bag shape, similar size, similar look; but very different price points (USD 320 vs 1600). I am a little afraid because this is a trendy bag, so I might not want to spend a lot on a bag I might get tired of. But I have been thinking about the Béri/2006 for a year now. I know I am in the Prada thread, but which bag would you go for and why?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Evie1989 said:


> Am I in the right place? If not, my apologies.
> I am torn between 2 similar bags: Polène Béri (in lilac) and Prada re-edition 2006 (in black). Both are the same "dumpling"/crescent/round-with-attach-at-the-top bag shape, similar size, similar look; but very different price points (USD 320 vs 1600). I am a little afraid because this is a trendy bag, so I might not want to spend a lot on a bag I might get tired of. *But I have been thinking about the Béri/2006 for a year now*. I know I am in the Prada thread, but which bag would you go for and why?



Right there is your answer above.  Don't waste your money on something that's "trendy" when you clearly love the other bag.  You don't have to spend $1600 to love a bag. Personally, I like the lavender better.  It doesn't scream "LOOK AT ME" and has a more elegant, timeless look.  Plus, it's leather.  I love my Prada nylon bags to bits, but give me leather any day.


----------



## Evie1989

Prada Psycho said:


> Right there is your answer above.  Don't waste your money on something that's "trendy" when you clearly love the other bag.  You don't have to spend $1600 to love a bag. Personally, I like the lavender better.  It doesn't scream "LOOK AT ME" and has a more elegant, timeless look.  Plus, it's leather.  I love my Prada nylon bags to bits, but give me leather any day.


Thank you, I think I needed someone to tell me


----------



## Prada Psycho

Evie1989 said:


> Thank you, I think I needed someone to tell me


Glad I could help.  I thought I had edited my post, but must not have taken.  I had said "elegant, timeless and a bit edgy" look.  Post a modeling pic here when you get it.  I don't care if this is the Prada forum.  I'm intrigued.


----------



## vmtz

Hi does anyone have pictures of the prada re edition 2006 bag? I am thinking of getting it. What are the pros/cons of the bag? I do not see much info on it...


----------



## platanoparty

For those of you with the 2005 saffiano re edition — have you had any issue with the chain tarnishing after wear? I’m hoping to add cameo beige as an everyday bag but don’t want to be too worried about the strap! I will probably wear it more as a shoulder/under the arm style so I want to be mindful.


----------



## bearcute

I was not able to decide between re nylon or saffiano. I end up choosing nylon as i want more casual, light weight and everyday bag! My other bags are very formal already. My first prada ❤️


----------



## Antigone

I have the black nylon and now I am obsessing over the white saffiano - 



			https://www.prada.com/au/en/women/bags/shoulder_bags/products.Prada_Re_Edition_2005_Saffiano_leather_bag.1BH204_NZV_F02EN_V_V2M.html?utm_campaign=GoogleShopping_AU&utm_medium=CPC&utm_source=Google&utm_content=Shopping&s_kwcid=AL!8549!3!579626556151!!!u!325418297884!&gclid=Cj0KCQjwwfiaBhC7ARIsAGvcPe5lhENGVlU_LrTN9zoR2aixCiTtoco1XSaTqLFT4hsqQmt-W3GYN38aAjWUEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
		


Does anyone have this? Is it hard to keep clean?


----------



## florida2001

hi is prada leather saffiano comeswith silver hardwear?
does this looks fake?


----------

